# JFrame minimale Fenstergröße



## hemeroc (4. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem.
Ich möchte, dass mein Programm eine minimale Fenstergröße hat.
Ich hab schon ziemlich viel gesucht aber leider nichts (zufriedenstellendes) gefunden.
Hier im Forum hab ich das hier gefunden: http://www.java-forum.org/awt-swing-swt/63328-fenstergroesse-min-max.html,
aber da der componentResized Listener nur dann getriggert wird wenn ich die maus loslasse bekomm ich ein wirklich unschönes "flackern" beziehungsweise springen des Fensters.
Die _setMinimumSize(...);_ funktion des JFrames ist leider auch nicht zu gebrauchen, da sie nicht mit jedem UI Manager funktioniert.
Vorallem nicht wenn ich aufs System L&F geh.

Ich hoffe mir kann dabei jemand helfen.
Liebe Grüße
Hemeroc


----------



## MiDniGG (4. Mai 2009)

Versuchs mal mit pack()


----------



## hemeroc (4. Mai 2009)

Was hat denn bitte _pack()_ damit zu tun?
Pack reduziert mir ja nur die Fenstergröße auf ein minimum und dann?
Dann kann ichs ja immernoch verkleinern????
Ich will es eben nachher nichtmehr verkleinern können aber vergrößern.
Eben eine minimale Fenstergröße.

LG Hemeroc


----------



## MiDniGG (4. Mai 2009)

hemeroc hat gesagt.:


> Was hat denn bitte _pack()_ damit zu tun?
> Pack reduziert mir ja nur die Fenstergröße auf ein minimum und dann?
> Dann kann ichs ja immernoch verkleinern????
> Ich will es eben nachher nichtmehr verkleinern können aber vergrößern.
> ...



Achso. Ja dann hab ich dich falsch verstanden.

Weiß leider keine Antwort. Da es ja mit setMinimumSize() nich geht...

Das einzige was ich mir vorstellen könnte den Code aus dem anderen Thread so umschreiben, dass es schon beim MouseMove prüft und nicht erst beim Release... Wie allerdings weiß ich auch nicht. Sorry.


----------



## SlaterB (4. Mai 2009)

JFrame minimale Fenstergröße - Google-Suche
->
minimale fenstergröße - Java, Delphi, Pascal - Forum - CHIP Online


----------



## hemeroc (4. Mai 2009)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:


> JFrame minimale Fenstergröße - Google-Suche
> ->
> minimale fenstergröße - Java, Delphi, Pascal - Forum - CHIP Online



Wie gesagt ich hab schon gegoogelt und ich hab auch im forum schon geschaut wo genau der ansatz erwähnt wird. (Hab ich in meinem ersten Post sogar verlinkt)
Und da hab ich auch erwähnt, dass diese Lösung zu einem sehr unschönen flimmern führt beziehungsweise eben einem springen des Fensters.
_// ja ich google wirklich zuerst bevor ich was poste_

LG Hemeroc


----------



## SlaterB (4. Mai 2009)

tja, manchmal lange ich damit auf der Nase, ich les ja auch nicht alles


----------



## Ebenius (5. Mai 2009)

Eine nicht flackernde Methode die mit jedem L&F funktioniert gibt es nicht. Das Metal L&F unterstützt minimumSize, wenn man das Frame vom L&F dekorieren lässt: JFrame.setDefaultLookAndFeelDecorated(boolean).

Also entweder flackern oder LookAndFeel-Dekor benutzen. Anders geht's nicht.

Ebenius


----------

